# Season of Sexism #3: Sexism & Art; no WotC booth at GenCon; 13th Age resources; and Pathfinder lead



## Derren (Jun 24, 2013)

To sum up Season of Sexism
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTGh0EMmMC8


----------

